# Pork eating Jews



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess this is where this belongs...

So there's a bit of a feud going on between some friends of mine.  My neighbors are Jewish(ish) and last year we all got together at the house of a common  friend for a holiday tamale party.  The masa (tamale dough) had lard in it.  

Depending on who you hear the story from, the Jewish family asked if there was any pork on the menu.  The Gentiles may or may not have colluded to deny the lard content.  

The subject came up the other day and people got upset.  The two families may not be friends anymore.  

We all have potlucks together.  There are often Jews, Muslims, Atheists, Seven Day Adventists, vegetarians and who knows what else at these parties.  People know me and they know to ask whether or not I put animals in the food I bring and what kind of animals there might be.  If they don't ask, I feel it's not my job to tell, especially when it's at my house.  The Jews know I use alot of pork.  They put stuff on my grill that's covered with porky bits.  I stir veggies with the same spoon I stir Pork with and they don't seem to mind this,  but they would get mad if a put a piece of fatback in the greens (I usually use smoked turkey for them unless I'd rather use pork).

They eat shrimp, catfish, frog legs,  they would probably eat hyrax (see Leviticus 11) if I cooked it for them, just not pork.  

I can't help but scratch my head.  Does anyone else see how ridiculous these stupid rules are?


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 13, 2012)

If they're eating catfish, then what's the problem with pork? If I was in this situation I wouldn't feel obligated to list every ingredient in my recipes either.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 13, 2012)

No more than "stupid rules" others care to follow. Everyone has their own ways of living.  Some people wear the same clothes to every ballgame they attend.  Others won't step on a crack or walk under a ladder. 

These people just choose to follow a different train of thought. The major difference is that this thought process was written down on parchment centuries ago.  If they are eating shrimp, catfish and froglegs, they are not following jewish laws anyway. Pork is just a hangup of theirs that they are not willing to lay down.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2012)

NE GA Pappy said:


> No more than "stupid rules" others care to follow. Everyone has their own ways of living.  Some people wear the same clothes to every ballgame they attend.  Others won't step on a crack or walk under a ladder.
> 
> These people just choose to follow a different train of thought. The major difference is that this thought process was written down on parchment centuries ago.  If they are eating shrimp, catfish and froglegs, they are not following jewish laws anyway. Pork is just a hangup of theirs that they are not willing to lay down.



Slaves to superstition... 

People break friendships over college football, too.  

I can't help but look at them (the wife in particular) in a lesser light, like she's stupid or something.   She's even eaten during a fast (I vigorously tempted her with some home made chocolate cheese cake).  It's funny, the husband married into a Jewish family and abstains from pork--mostly.  He's come over here and partaken of the swine, especially when they're fighting.

Next pot luck I'm gonna mix meat with dairy, cook shrimp, catfish, rabbit, camel and hyrax if i can get it.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 13, 2012)

What the heck is hyrax????


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2012)

unclean...cute, perhaps delicious, but unclean


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 13, 2012)

lol     couldn't resist, huh Ambush?   

have fun


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol     couldn't resist, huh Ambush?
> 
> have fun



I really can't.

I always do.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought about this thread a bit last night, and, it seems a bit "un-cool" to trick folks into eatin' stuff that is against their religion.

I am not a Muslim or a Jew, but I would't think it was funny to get either to eat pork by mistake.  It just seems disrespectful.  Now, I understand that many do not respect each other's religious beliefs, but, as neighbors anf friends, isn't it better for everybody if we respected each other as individuals?  Wouldn't this include one's preference to adhere to a particular dogma?

At least, that's what I thought about when I considered the gentiles' collusion.  Oh, and hyrax is cute......but looks too much like a rat for me to want to try.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 14, 2012)

I like Hyrax cooked only in Pyrex!


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 14, 2012)

I tend to not give thought to things like, Jews eating pork by mistake or on purpose for that matter, eating hipped up rats, or anything for that matter. I also do not condemn anyone for choosing not to eat anything. I choose not to drink alcohol for religious reasons. If I "invited" someone to my home for a meal I would not put anything in front of them that I knew they thought was wrong to eat. There is where I would be on the slip slide. If someone just dropped by they would be on their on, however I would try to help them in separating the ill fated, unclean, dirty morsel set before them.

I don't think Christ meant for us to consider any food unclean.

I would worry more about what comes out of my mouth more than what goes in. 

If I thought I was being invited to a home that was going to slip something in on me I would keep my high minded hinney at home.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 14, 2012)

split hooved animals.  Asked our Rabbi that comes by and blesses my lines.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 14, 2012)

I try my best to never get into any kind of argument when it comes to religion.  I surely don't know a heck of lot about various religious customs etc.  I only make the following statement as something that occurred many years ago in our county and as I read this thread, it made me remember about it.

Back then, there was basically only one well known  Jewish family in our county and the man was a very respected Jewish businessman with a well respected wife and family as well.  He owned a retail clothing & apparel store that offered great prices to everyone.  I remembered that over the years, there were various kinds of get-togethers, whereby, several people cooked food for these type occasions.  The "running joke", if you want to call it that, is the fact that this well known Jewish family man would be chowing down on fried pork chops while at the same time as he was saying, "Man, this surely is some really good fried chicken."

I know several people that just laughed it off and never thought anything bad about it.  This man is deceased now BUT he left a legacy of helping others throughout his lifetime and he always remained a great friend to everyone.  I always admired him for his charisma in being creative enough to get you to spend your money with him.  He was always honest in his dealings and people just enjoyed doing business with him.  One of his sons still runs this original family business.  I sure miss the "Old Man" though as he was very special to a lot of the citizens of the county.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 15, 2012)

I once viewed 2 Jews going at each other on a Jewish religion forum. They were argueing over flipping a light switch on the Sabbath. One said they could not turn on a light switch and the other said he had converted everything to motion senseing lights. The first mentioned was condemning the other. It was quite comical, but serious for them


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 15, 2012)

I would think if anyone has a strict diet and they want to abide by it, they need to learn what processed foods contain, don't eat away from home, or bring your own tortillas & refried beans. I thought everybody knew Mexican tortillas have lard in them. They should realize what will be cooked on a commercial grill. I wouldn't take the word of the food preparer as most people don't know Popeyes Red beans & rice have lard in them.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 15, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I try my best to never get into any kind of argument when it comes to religion.  I surely don't know a heck of lot about various religious customs etc.  I only make the following statement as something that occurred many years ago in our county and as I read this thread, it made me remember about it.
> 
> Back then, there was basically only one well known  Jewish family in our county and the man was a very respected Jewish businessman with a well respected wife and family as well.  He owned a retail clothing & apparel store that offered great prices to everyone.  I remembered that over the years, there were various kinds of get-togethers, whereby, several people cooked food for these type occasions.  The "running joke", if you want to call it that, is the fact that this well known Jewish family man would be chowing down on fried pork chops while at the same time as he was saying, "Man, this surely is some really good fried chicken."
> 
> I know several people that just laughed it off and never thought anything bad about it.  This man is deceased now BUT he left a legacy of helping others throughout his lifetime and he always remained a great friend to everyone.  I always admired him for his charisma in being creative enough to get you to spend your money with him.  He was always honest in his dealings and people just enjoyed doing business with him.  One of his sons still runs this original family business.  I sure miss the "Old Man" though as he was very special to a lot of the citizens of the county.




Did he  know that they were really pork chops?


----------



## gtparts (Nov 15, 2012)

Trying to sort all this out is liable to give you a headache, but there are Jews and there are Jews and there are Jews and.....


Jews?

Secular or religious?

If religious (practicing Jews), what sect (denomination)? Orthodox? Reform? Conservative? And that's just the three main ones in the U.S.

Do they truly "keep kosher houses and kitchens"?

Of what nationality?

If one knows the dietary requirements of a guest, whether health-related or religious, it would be unkind not to inform and try to accommodate them.

There is surely a responsibility on the guest also, to cover any food issues with the host as to avoid compromising ones health needs or beliefs. 

The rules of etiquette and simple concern for others have not been abrogated by the 21st century, at least among the more civilized groupings. Nevertheless, one can always find someone who cares little for others or their feelings. Amusement not shared by everyone at a dinner party is rude, callous, or both.

People who are nice to you, but rude or indifferent to others present, in a social context, are not nice people.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 15, 2012)

Update.

We had impromptu pot luck with the Jews last night.  She came over and I was frying some catfish.  I had plenty and offered to share.  I told her that I made a cornbread as well but it had bacon in it.  She said bring it over anyway.  

We talked about the whole situation and she said the feuding parties have made up.  She said that she actually got alot of flack from her friends over making such a big deal about it.  We talked about why the 'pork' is so important as opposed to catfish, shrimp, etc.  She said that not eating it made her feel connected to her Jewish heritage.  Her 13 year old daughter agreed and said that she was considering being Kosher (until she found out she couldn't eat grilled eel sushi).

We concluded that her idiosyncrasy was divisive.  

She ate some cornbread.  

Welcome to the 21st century, Audrey.  Now, where to get a hyrax.......


----------



## Tim L (Nov 15, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I guess this is where this belongs...
> 
> So there's a bit of a feud going on between some friends of mine.  My neighbors are Jewish(ish) and last year we all got together at the house of a common  friend for a holiday tamale party.  The masa (tamale dough) had lard in it.
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter what you think it's what they think....I used to have a Jewish friend that was Kosher at home; but sometimes when we would go to ball games he would "play southern redneck" (his words; of course he was from NY)....we would stop at Sonny's Barbeque and he would eat pork till he was stuffed...was not a problem for him so all was good.....But we have a jain (similar to hindu) friend that used to camp with us alot.  Jains are strictly vegetarians....One night we were cooking up some trout and she tasted it and said it tasted like cheese.....years later we were at an indian birthday party; my wife and I the only non indians there and I almost brought up the fact that Mala had tasted trout....She became very serious, made sure I kept my mouth shut; would have been a major scandal in her eyes....If religous issues are ever a factor with food; always make sure everyone is on the same page.   May seem silly to some, but to others is almost life and death....


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 30, 2012)

*Dr. Laura*

I used to listen to Dr. Laura  Slessinger (spelling?) on the radio.  She wasn't born Jewish, but married a Jew and agreed to become one and raise their kids that way. She took  it seriously and studied for years and had to prove that she was serious about it before being accepted into the Jewish faith.

And her education is physiology. The study of the human body. That's what her Ph.D. is in, not psychology as you might think based on the topics of her radio show.

Anyhow, the topic of keeping kosher came up.  She said that in the old days, the kosher rules were lifesavers. They kept people healthy by forbidding risky or potentially risky foods. Later the kosher laws' practical value lessened, except that they remain part of God's commandments, and until HE revokes the rule, the rule remains in effect!  And she said that keeping kosher connects her to her the rest of the Jews of the world, past and present and future. It's a way of affirming her heritage--well, her husband's heritage that she wants to share fully in.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 9, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Update.
> 
> We had impromptu pot luck with the Jews last night.  She came over and I was frying some catfish.  I had plenty and offered to share.  I told her that I made a cornbread as well but it had bacon in it.  She said bring it over anyway.
> 
> ...



There are many non-observant Jews that will eat pork and other stuff . But tricking someone to eat what is prohibitted by God  is not funny.


----------

